# next stop - Haydn symphonies



## Oskaar (Mar 17, 2011)

*Haydn Symphony No 93 D major András Keller, Magyar Telekom Hungarian Symphony Orchestra*

*The Symphony No. 93 in D major, Hoboken I/93, is the first of the twelve so-called London symphonies (numbers 93-104) written by Joseph Haydn.
It was completed in 1791 as one of the set of symphonies completed for his first trip to London. It was first performed at the Hanover Square Rooms in London on 17 February 1792.
Movements
The work is in standard four-movement form and scored for two flutes, two oboes, two bassoons, two horns, two trumpets, timpani and strings.
1. Adagio - Allegro assai, 3/4 0:00
2. Largo cantabile, cut time in G major 6:59
3. Menuetto. Allegro, 3/4 12:04
4. Finale: Presto ma non troppo, 2/4 15:50*

Obviously a bit dated, so picture quality is not very good. But the sound is ok.
The symphony is very enjoyable. It contains small delicious details and surprises that makes Haydn so interresting to discover.
Fine performance


----------



## Oskaar (Mar 17, 2011)

*Haydn Symphony No 92 G major Oxford Leonard Bernstein Wiener Philarmoniker*

*Joseph Haydn completed his Symphony No. 92 in G major, Hoboken 1/92, popularly known as the Oxford Symphony, in 1789 as one of a set of three symphonies that Haydn had been commissioned by the French Count d'Ogny to compose. 
Background*...read more in uploaders info

The Haydn symphonies really is a treasure chest. Some people say that Haydn repeats himself over and over... thay may not have listned carefully enough. 
Lots of variations and small twists and turnes all the time. No 92 is another delightfull little symphony, and Bernstein and his orchestra makes a very good performance.
There are some really drama going on here too! That reminds me in fact a bit of Mozarts requiem, but much more toned down of course, nicely placed in between the more easy going parts.

youtube comments

*Thank you, great recording!﻿*


----------



## Oskaar (Mar 17, 2011)

*Haydn Symphony No 88 G major Mariss Jansons*

Another great symphony, eminent performed in a church with maybe to much reverb...

youtube comment
*WOW that church has a lot reverb!﻿*


----------



## Oskaar (Mar 17, 2011)

*Haydn Symphony No 85 B flat major 'La Reine' 'The queen' Roger Norrington Camerata Salzburg*

*The Symphony No. 85 in B flat major, Hoboken 1/85, is the fourth of the six "Paris" symphonies (numbers 82-87) written by Joseph Haydn. It is popularly known as La Reine (The Queen).*more info from uploader.

This symphony grows on me. I did not like it from the beginning, but soon many facets open up in Haydn style.
Not very good sound, but a fine performance


----------



## Oskaar (Mar 17, 2011)

*Haydn Symphony No 79 F major Christopher Hogwood*

*The Symphony No. 79 in F major, Hoboken 1/79, is a symphony by Joseph Haydn. It was composed in 1784 as part of a trio of symphonies that also included symphonies 80 and 81. Unlike the previous three that were composed for London or the next six that were composed for Paris, it is not known for what occasion these three works were composed.*

Exiting and amuzing symphony. Mozartesque in the bothom maybe, but not for many seconds with new surprises. Also clearly baroque influenses.
Very fine an energic, still sensitive performance. A joy to listen to


----------

